# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Обсуждение тренировок по послушанию.

## Tatjana

Эта тема посвящена нашим тренировкам по послушанию и в первую очередь предназначена для моих учеников. Я сразу прошу прощения у читателей за то, что некоторые видео будут закрыты для общего просмотра, это рабочий материал и некоторые моменты хочется скрыть. :Ah: 

На данный момент обучение проходят около 15-ти проводников. В подавляющем большинстве это люди у которых вообще только первый опыт в обучении собак. Я перечислю клички собак, породу, имена проводников и возраст собак на данный момент.

Унершроккен Пинк н.о. 13 месяцев, проводник Лейе
Унершрокке Прада однопометница , проводник Нелли
Унершрокке Пика однопометница, проводник Марина
Унершрокке Насси, н.о 2 года, проводник Маргарита
Рэм, н.о. 7 месяцев, проводник Алексей
Кэнт, н.о 2 года, проводник Янек
Фрони, ротвейлер 2 года, проводник Андрей
Киона, американский бульдог, 16 месяцев, проводник Ану
Амиго, леонбергер, 2 года, проводник Карл
Тяп, метис, 6 месяцев, проводник Людмила

Мне и самой будет очень интересно следить за процессом во времени.

----------


## Tatjana

Итак 3-я неделя февраля.
Прада.
Первое упражнение с обучением удержания предмета. Я в качестве помошника. После подробного инструктажа для Нелли нет замечаний, к собаке тоже. Всё пока получилось хорошо.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_private...MyxaRn-ACtNoug
Поднос предмета - сложный и длинный путь. Пройдет несколько месяцев, пока аппортировка будет собрана.
Положение в ФП - замечаний пока нет, Нелли молодец.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5btJMIbBgmE
Положение лежать - сидеть в ОП. Не всё получается у проводника.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpXAVIEtvxQ
Нелли, у тебя уже выработался рефлекс, как правильное положение, так сразу рука в кармане. Этот период моментальной дачи корма в наведении уже прошел. Мы больше не работаем над мышечной памятью. Мы теперь стараемся удерживать собаку в социальном состоянии, когда она начинает осознавать приказы. Надо правильное положение сначала зафиксировать, перевести внимание на себя? хваля голосом? и только  потом  корм.

----------


## Tatjana

Пинк.
Движение рядом. Мне не нравиться до конца, начало хорошее, но во время отвлечения Лейе не успела корректировать. И что еще хуже. когда я подсказываю, что надо разгружать, собака в этот момент теряет концентрацию. Положение Пинк должно быть ближе к проводнику.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_private...pO6wJRDsLaCiRg
Подзыв. Начинаем собирать подзыв, ФП, ОП. Пока всё нормально, по плану. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2akgQWBLQTk
Удержание предмета. Пока всё нормально. Еще нужно время для закрепления удержания вместе с проводником.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4FSIAbeJLc
Переход с предметом в ФП. Я в роли помощника. Кажется мы поторопились, потому что в фазе подхода есть небольшой поджев. Буду думать.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_private...p87Pam0wKLmnUg
На следующей тренировке  работаем только удержание.

----------


## Tatjana

Пока просто сделала сюжеты некоторых упражнений с леонбергером Амиго, который пришёл ко мне с уже обученной собакой и пришлось поностью переделать его состояние в работе.
Жаль, что у нас не было камеры, когда только Амиго начал своё обучение в нашей школе. :Ab: 
Сейчас на тренировках выглядит вот так:
движение рядом 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NRdqVfXjk0
обучение посадке из движения
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6BuSvlt7Z0
удержание и поднос предмета в ФП
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHzLZe4RBd8
поднос предмета с прыжком
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHbYEHsBk7U

----------


## Tatjana

Нелли, пожалуйста посмотри еще раз это видео с ошибками в управлении.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_private...xMTy7fC2dr25HA

----------


## Tatjana

Очень интересные видео будут представлены для начинающих, тех кто только взял щенка и пробует свои силы в обучении. На этой неделе ко мне на тренировку приехал щенок из нашего питомника. Зовут его Унершроккен Симон. Хозяин не взял с собой никакого лакомства, и я отправила его в магазин. А Симон остался со мной в зале. 
С чего надо начинать занятие? Первое - надо убедиться, что щенку комфортно. Я отпустила его познакомиться с помещением, его язык тела мне показал, что Симон чувствует себя в зале вполне уверенно и без хозяина. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPOKFAGBWQ0
Ну раз ты такой уверенный, давай немного потусуемся. У меня с собой не было ни нормального поводка, ни нормальной игрушки, а ждать было холодно, поэтому просто поработала с перчаткой. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LXz_gY97nY
Ага, с инстинктом впорядке, всё на месте. Отлично.
Вернулся хозяин и мы начали нашу первую тренировку на пищевой мотивации. :Ap: 

Видео будет выложено.

----------


## Tatjana

Выкладываю полностью одну тренировку Симона с обьяснениями как и почему надо работать руками. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luSBooB5kTY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV3Gegfbx0c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txVoggaLvCI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbztjO_ynVE

----------


## Tatjana

Я вижу много просмотров этой темы, но почему никто ничего не напишет? Ни комментариев, ни вопросов. :Ac:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Таня! Ты супер! Я бы через 5 минут взорвался как 10 тонн тротила! А ты такая вежливая, ТАКОЕ ТЕРПЕНИЕ!!! И даже как-то эротично все это выглядит :Ap: 
Все просто, понятно и четко. Собакин мне понравился вот... Хороший песик!
Спасибо!

----------


## inna

Очень всё понятно! Щен потрясный,что с ним не делай он всё рад! Первый раз увидела упражнение когда собаку переводят в ОП с двух сторон.Зачем такое надо?

----------


## Roit

Здравствуйте, Татьяна.
Я, к сожалению, смотрю ролики без звука (т.к. на работе и звук тут невозможен), поэтому вопросы, наверное, будут глупыми (т.к. видимо все это объясняется), плюс еще кое-что не удалось рассмотреть:
1. Щенку корм дается только во время посадки, а когда идет - он только движется за рукой с кормом?
2. Там как-то определенным образом складываются руки при фронтальном подзыве и по-моему, корм дается из определенной руки?
Если не трудно, не могли бы пояснить?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня! Ты супер! Я бы через 5 минут взорвался как 10 тонн тротила! А ты такая вежливая, ТАКОЕ ТЕРПЕНИЕ!!! И даже как-то эротично все это выглядит
> Все просто, понятно и четко. Собакин мне понравился вот... Хороший песик!
> Спасибо!


Дима, после твоих сообщений всегда хочется работать ещё лучше и сексуальнее. :Ad:  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Очень всё понятно! Щен потрясный,что с ним не делай он всё рад! Первый раз увидела упражнение когда собаку переводят в ОП с двух сторон.Зачем такое надо?


Дело в том, что для получения оценки "отлично" упражнения в целом, необходимое условие: переход в ОП должен быть выполнен быстро и корректно. Легче всего именно для начинающих проводников учить этот переход через лево, т.к. собака на обходе через право, если чуть поменяет общее состояние, потеряет внимание и скорость. В случае перевода через лево этого не происходит, потому что собака постоянно остаётся на виду у проводника. Но это может привести к определённой зависимости к левой стороне и небольшому смещению в ФП на левую сторону. Чтобы собаку не зацикливать на лево, мы и учим перевод на правую сторону. Тогда собака перестаёт ожидать перевод на лево и садиться в ФП корректно.

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте, Татьяна.
> Я, к сожалению, смотрю ролики без звука (т.к. на работе и звук тут невозможен), поэтому вопросы, наверное, будут глупыми (т.к. видимо все это объясняется), плюс еще кое-что не удалось рассмотреть:
> 1. Щенку корм дается только во время посадки, а когда идет - он только движется за рукой с кормом?
> 2. Там как-то определенным образом складываются руки при фронтальном подзыве и по-моему, корм дается из определенной руки?
> Если не трудно, не могли бы пояснить?
> Заранее спасибо!


Да, щенку корм даётся только во время посадки, потому что наведение не учит корректному движению рядом. Наведение - это в первую очередь следование за кормом и работа с мышечной памятью. В данном случает связано с позицией сидеть при остановке.
При наведении на фронтальную позицию, обе руки складываются вместе, под нижнюю, под большой палец кладётся корм. У хозяина Симона так толком на первом занятии и не получилось точно работать руками в ФП.))) Следующий этап: корм в обоих сложенных друг на друге руках под пальцами. Сначала наводим на ФП- корм, потом на ОП- корм. :Ab: 
*Долго работать наведение не стоит, как только заработала мышечная память, надо уходить от работы рук.*

----------


## inna

Спасибочки,надо попробывать будет с риджем))

----------


## Roit

> Да, щенку корм даётся только во время посадки, потому что наведение не учит корректному движению рядом. Наведение - это в первую очередь следование за кормом и работа с мышечной памятью.


Спасибо, с этим понятно.




> *Долго работать наведение не стоит, как только заработала мышечная память, надо уходить от работы рук.*


А если не трудно, расскажите, пожалуйста - как Вы рекомендуете работать дальше?  :Ah:

----------


## Tatjana

*В прошлый четверг у нас в гостях побывала Наташа из Латвии со своей малинуа Ella vom TEUFEL INSEL .*

Наташа, это для тебя:
Вот так выглядело первое движение рядом.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MpT4SfFpwg

Видно, что собака не могла сразу включиться в работу, поскольку было новое место, не хватало чуть мотивации и движение рядом было уже ориентировано на положение относительно руки. Вот этими проблемами мы и занялись.

Наташа ранее мне написала, что Элла не так охотно борется за предмет. Но на самом деле, если предмет ведёт себя соответствующим образом, то Элла сохраняет постоянный интерес к борьбе. 
Сначала мы убедились в верных социальных отношениях.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzi0UeHW8oQ

Я предложила Наташе уйти от рук двумя вариантами, корм изо рта и "ориентирование на точку".

С пищевой мотивацией у Элли всё очень хорошо. Мне нужно было разобраться с добычной мотивацией. Наташа ранее мне написала, что Элла не так охотно борется за предмет. На тренировке же оказалось, если предмет ведёт себя соответствующим образом, то Элла сохраняет постоянный интерес к борьбе.

Наташа, ты в борьбе постоянно доминируешь. Это выражается в том, что ты постоянно держишь собаку перед собой, и когда хочешь забрать предмет, то сразу переходишь в позу активного доминирования.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bszINEf9t3I

Язык тела в природе для животных имеет огромное значение и очень важно этот язык понимать. Посмотри, как я играла с Эллой, постоянно подтверждала её сильную позицию, я практически не находилась напротив неё. И акцентировала её  обладание предметом.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYkLybqWSCo

Сразу пишу дальше продолжение.

----------


## Tatjana

Когда используется в обучении мотивация на добыче, то есть возможность работать и с социальной мотивацией. 
Наташа мне писала, что на коррекцию поводка собака реагировала отрицательно и уходила в пассив.
за несколько минут общения с Эллой мне удалось показать собаке её сильные стороны и потребовать внимания:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5MgEeq8w5U
Одно плохо получилось: в конце важно, чтобы собака понимала правила игры и сразу верно разряжалась. Тут просто нужно время и постоянно придерживаться общей системы. 

Итак уходим от рук. Сначала в ОП. Например, вот таким образом:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIgWth8GKys

Потом уход от ориентирование на руки в ФП, а заодно убираем ориентирование на левую сторону.
Тут еще Элла чуть сместила корпус на ФП в левую сторону:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w7Y6rLdo1g

Но в следующем упражнении уже позиция была занята совершенно корректно.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esPrYCpXMCo

Продолжение следует.

----------


## Tatjana

Идём дальше и пробуем переход из ОП в ФП.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WihuJ6bEZjI

тут есть проблема и её за одно занятие не решить, т.к. собака уже научилась принимать неправильную позицию ОП. Надо переделать её движение (переход в ОП). Наташа опоздала с коррекцией поводком.
Тут маленькое отступление.
Когда мы тренируем собак, то сталкиваемся со своими ошибками и очень важно, чтобы собака знала коррекцию поводком, не боялась его и активизировалась при натяжении или не сильном рывке. Такое состояние легче всего получить при использовании добычной мотивации, где очень толково можно оъяснить собаке её сильные стороны в отношении проводника, т.е собака может быть сильной в борьбе за добычу и выходить на время из пресса социального состояния.
Для этого была проделана вся та работа на добыче о которой было написано выше.
Наташа, ты опоздала с коррекцией поводком. Если собака уже села в ОП и мы её потом корректируем - это не так хорошо действует, как коррекция до принятия неправильного положения. *Я даже хочу подчеркнуть, что работа с поводком это не столь коррекция, сколько помощь для собаки в понимании действий.*

Продолжение следует.

----------


## Tatjana

Вот тут очень интересно:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtjEKC8f5bI

Пробуем медленное движение рядом без использования пищевой мотивации. Что видно? У собаки совсем упал драйв. Надо срочно поднять мотивацию через добычный инстинкт, но Наташа еще не совсем понимает мою терминологию и не знает тех упражнений, которые я использую для поднятия драйва. Это понятно, был только первый урок.
Что было неправильно сделано: у Наташи слово игра сразу ассоциировалась с хваткой, а мне надо было только поднятие драйва. Если в такой ситуации собака ухватилась за предмет, то именно для данной собаки нужно *пассивное отбирание предмета*.
Что такое пассивное отбирание предмета - это сохранение добычной мотивации без перехода в социальную. Предмет надо забирать физически не замирая перед собакой, не давать команду на отпуск и не обездвиживать предмет, а используя его натяжение большим пальцем нажать на нижнюю челюсть сразу за резцами. 

 Далее на тот момент не надо было никак фиксировать собаку, надо было удержать драйв, подстроиться под собаку. дать команду в правильном месте и начать движение рядом. Если всё хорошо, то следует выброс предмета. 
С выбросом тоже были проблемы. Элла не готова к обладанию предметом. Она не привыкла его получать для единоборства. Это дело времени.
А для чего нужно единоборство я написала выше. :Ab: 

Продолжение следует.

----------


## Tatjana

Надо было уже заканчивать занятие и в итоге у нас получилось вот так: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5cuE7YMNSE

Наташа сохранила мотивацию собаки, верно подстроилась под собаку, не ориентировала её на руку во время движения, а Элла в конце уже была готова к новым правилам игры, которые позволят сделать её работу более напористой и позволят использовать поводок для коррекции, если проводник чему-то неправильно научит :Ab: 

Наташа, какие теперь у тебя впечатления после просмотра видео и прочтения моих комментариев?

----------


## inna

Очень полезная темка! Два дня ломаю голову над одной ситуацией,посмотрела ролики и пришло в голову решение :0173:

----------


## Natusik

> Наташа, какие теперь у тебя впечатления после просмотра видео и прочтения моих комментариев?


Тань, большое спасибо тебе за подробный разбор наших полётов!  :0218:  Мне немного надо вникнуть, чтобы всё теперь уложилось по полочкам в голове.
Позже ещё раз всё перечитаю и откомментирую. Очень полезная практика снимать себя на видео и потом анализировать действия. Со стороны (особенно, с соответствующими комментариями  :Ax: ) очень хорошо видны многие ошибки, причём большую их часть видно хорошо по состоянию собаки.
Мне в самом начале действительно было сложно включиться, потому что занятия для меня проходили в ином режиме, чем я привыкла и с новой терминологией. Надеюсь, в следующий раз мне уже будет попроще  :Aj:

----------


## Katochka

Спасибо за тему, очень интересно и поучительно!

----------


## Tatjana

Теперь нужен волшебный финский мячик, ну об этом чуть позже. :Ap:

----------


## Natusik

Кстати, пока я тут болею, Элла, видимо, вспомнив нашу тренировку, начала целыми днями бегать за мной со своей любимой пластиковой бутылкой в зубах и требовать с ней потягаться  :Ag:  Придёт и сверлит меня своими глазёнками, а когда спрашиваю "что ты хочешь?", порыкивает и двигается на меня с бутылкой. Очень ей такая игра понравилась  :Ap: 
Пару дней дома пробую шаги назад для корректировки ОП учить. Кое-что Элла уже понимает.
Что ещё за волшебный мячик?  :Aa:

----------


## Natusik

Выбралась после болезни на коротенькую прогулку и поделали упражнения, которые Таня рекомендовала. Я даже, проанализировав свои движения на видео, вовремя скорректировала поводком посадку в ОП и Элла наконец села правильно  :Ab:  А добычный инстинкт в игре поднялся до такой степени, что в конце я уже не могла разжать зубы никакими усилиями (учитывая, что раньше Элла сразу же мне игрушку выплёвывала)...Пришлось даже за ошейник поднять, чтоб пиявка отцепилась  :Ag: 
Так же немного поработали хождение рядом на целевую точку, уже начало получаться. Правда, делаем шагов по 5-6 (иногда и меньше). Надеюсь, теперь процесс у нас пойдёт  :0218: 
Кстати, очень полезны оказались, Таня, твои комментари по поводу игры, я ещё раз после прочтения пересмотрела видео (где я, и где ты играешь) и заметила некоторые нюансы, на которые раньше вообще внимания не обращала. Начала эти нюансы применять и добыча сразу вверх поползла. Теперь главное всё это опять не растерять.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, тема -  :Ay: ! Увидел много полезного для себя и узнал некоторые свои ошибки. Спасибо!
Сейчас уже нет сил писать, просмотрю еще раз, и, возможно, задам вопросы.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, тема - ! Увидел много полезного для себя и узнал некоторые свои ошибки. Спасибо!
> Сейчас уже нет сил писать, просмотрю еще раз, и, возможно, задам вопросы.


Ну рада, если кому-то пригодиться, я старалась! :Ab: 
Хотя охота с кем-то поспорить..., но никто ничему не возражает. А жаль. :Ap:

----------


## Lex

Таня, вопрос про пищачий валик...не приведёт ли его использование к активному пережёвыванию предмета , чтобы извлечь писк?  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, вопрос про пищачий валик...не приведёт ли его использование к активному пережёвыванию предмета , чтобы извлечь писк?


Конечно, в первую очередь надо заменить валик. Я кажется в самом начале тренировки сказала об этом Наташе. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Марина, ролик для тебя: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Hr48FsKg4

Ещё раз подчёркиваю ошибку проводника: *коррекция поводком должна производиться до принятия неправильного положения, а не после.
*
Это еще одна дочь Квая и Баски. :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

> Конечно, в первую очередь надо заменить валик. Я кажется в самом начале тренировки сказала об этом Наташе.


Я это уже учла, но по моим наблюдениям, Элла одинаково жуёт (и жевала) все предметы. Я сейчас чередую валик с мячиком на верёвочке, мячик так не жуёт.

----------


## Tatjana

В начале марта к нам из Финляндии на неделю приехали тренироваться Татьяна с Прайдом, сыном Квая и Баски. Мне Прайд очень понравился в тренинге, всегда активный, всегда готовый к действиям, твёрдый в защите. Вообщем собака удалась! :Ay:  Вот только слишком толстый! :0191:  Мы занимались неделю. Один урок был по защите. У меня много видео с ним, буду выкладывать по порядку.

Сначала мне надо было убедиться в возможностях Прайда. И на первом уроке мы с Татьяной "притирались" друг к другу. Татьяне надо было привыкать к новым упражнениям, которые я задавала.

У Прайда не было проблем с корректной ОП, не было проблем с укладкой из игры, но были проблемы с быстрой укладкой из ОП и последующей быстрой посадкой. Скажу сразу, что переделывать всегда труднее, чем сразу учить верное движение. Что мне не понравилось: проглатывание проводником гласного звука во время команды, а гласный звук может являться очень хорошим ориентиром, и собака принимала положение лежать и сидеть в два движения. *Всегда будет правильным обучение, если собака изначально учит не конечное положение, а стандартное движение для принятия этого положения.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7LSdyJ5a2g

----------


## Tatjana

Когда мы учим какое-то положение, то важно верно подвести собаку к этому упражнению. Я бы рекомендовала не грузить голову собаки дополнительными положениями и подвести её для быстрой укладки вот таким образом:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCTY2SMIpVc

Ну вот такое движение рядом мне никак не понравилось, да и Тане тоже:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYJczWDZDVU

Этот вариант мне тоже не понравился, метод не работал:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vrBcS4Xcws

На этом тренировка в понедельник закончилась. Обозначились проблемы и мне нужно было найти варианты решения.

----------


## Tatjana

На следующий день во вторник ищем варианты для исправления положения корпуса в движении рядом.

Сначала получалось вот так:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1MdJkkTacU

потом вот так: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7IQ7nXWXD4

и в конце вот так 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrPGecWBMT4

----------


## Tatjana K

Привет!! я уже дома , час назад как приехала . смотрела видео теперь вижу все свои "+" и -".

----------


## Nubira

Прайд - ну очень понравился! Копия Квай  :Aa:

----------


## Natusik

Таня, ещё раз спасибо за полезную практику анализа видео!  :Ax: 
Вот бы каждую тренировку так себя заснять, чтоб видеть прогресс (ну, или регресс...)  :Af: 

У меня назрел такой вопрос.
Из положения справа Элла довольно хорошо переходит и в ФП, и в ОП (я стараюсь чередовать, чтобы не создавать стереотипа). А вот из ОП слева в ФП начинает тупить? Либо начинает поправляться (елозить вперёд-назад), либо ложится и глаза удивлённые-удивлённые на меня смотрят  :0317: 
Может наведением ей показать правильное движение?
И вообще имеет ли смысл делать упражение на подзыв (с коротеньких расстояний) из разных положений и под разными углами (видела, что так экспериментируют с апортировками)? Или лучше пока её не путать?

----------


## Tatjana K

> Прайд - ну очень понравился! Копия Квай


Большое спасибо !!! Я стараюсь. Большое спасибо Татьяне, мы с ней славно поработали всю неделю.

----------


## Natusik

Может быть, кто-нибудь что-то всё-таки подскажет?  :Ac: 



> У меня назрел такой вопрос.
> Из положения справа Элла довольно хорошо переходит и в ФП, и в ОП (я стараюсь чередовать, чтобы не создавать стереотипа). А вот из ОП слева в ФП начинает тупить? Либо начинает поправляться (елозить вперёд-назад), либо ложится и глаза удивлённые-удивлённые на меня смотрят 
> Может наведением ей показать правильное движение?
> И вообще имеет ли смысл делать упражение на подзыв (с коротеньких расстояний) из разных положений и под разными углами (видела, что так экспериментируют с апортировками)? Или лучше пока её не путать?


Означает ли такое поведение, что собака окончательно не усвоила команду "ко мне"?

----------


## Tatjana

Нет, не означает. Надо смотреть на упражнение не с точки зрения человека, а с точки зрения собаки.
Для понимания собаки имеет куда бОльшее значение ситуация. Для каждой ситуации надо учить положение. :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

> Нет, не означает. Надо смотреть на упражнение не с точки зрения человека, а с точки зрения собаки.
> Для понимания собаки имеет куда бОльшее значение ситуация. Для каждой ситуации надо учить положение.


То есть что я в данном случае должна делать, чтобы перевести из ОП в ФП?
Наведением показать?

----------


## Kiona

Tatjana - t&#228;iesti loll k&#252;simus aga julgen k&#252;sida. Ma p&#252;&#252;an p&#252;&#252;an kogu aeg m&#245;tetega kaasas k&#228;ia kuid ikkagi aru ei saa, mida t&#228;hendab l&#252;hend FP?

Ja veel - &#252;hes videos oli kuulda, et koer korduvalt niutsus. Kas sellele tuleks t&#228;helepanu p&#246;&#246;rata (n&#228;iteks m&#228;rgina, et koer on &#228;revuses v&#245;i segaduses) v&#245;i ei oma see mingit t&#228;htsust?

----------


## Tatjana

> То есть что я в данном случае должна делать, чтобы перевести из ОП в ФП?
> Наведением показать?


Нет, Наташа, ты меня не поняла. Для человека смысл команды - это правильно принятое положение собакой, а вот для собаки смысл команды - это само движение.

----------


## Tatjana

> Tatjana - t&#228;iesti loll k&#252;simus aga julgen k&#252;sida. Ma p&#252;&#252;an p&#252;&#252;an kogu aeg m&#245;tetega kaasas k&#228;ia kuid ikkagi aru ei saa, mida t&#228;hendab l&#252;hend FP?
> 
> Ja veel - &#252;hes videos oli kuulda, et koer korduvalt niutsus. Kas sellele tuleks t&#228;helepanu p&#246;&#246;rata (n&#228;iteks m&#228;rgina, et koer on &#228;revuses v&#245;i segaduses) v&#245;i ei oma see mingit t&#228;htsust?


Ану, ФП - это позиция собаки перед проводником. :Ab: 
Если собака пищит, то она находиться в перевозбужденном состоянии, поэтому надо сначала её успокоить, получить сосредоточенное состояние и только потом команда.

----------


## Tatjana

Наконец после длительного перерыва возобновились тренировки с Рэмом, сыном Квая и Яры.
Игорь, надо догонять сестричек. :Ad: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH05MhE-NLQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nlB6V59Mug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G6PhAXTn1g

Я знаю возможности Рэма. Мне бы хотелось в нём видеть больше энергии в работе, но так же я понимаю, что проводнику, у которого это только первый опыт в обучении собаки, очень трудно работать на высоких оборотах.

И Игорь, Рэму надо слегка похудеть. :Ad:

----------


## Natusik

> Нет, Наташа, ты меня не поняла. Для человека смысл команды - это правильно принятое положение собакой, а вот для собаки смысл команды - это само движение.


Ну да, я правильно поняла. То есть я должна собаке показать, какое она должна совершить движение в данной ситуации на команду "ко мне" (переход в ФП из ОП). А показать можно кормом и поводком. Да?

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну да, я правильно поняла. То есть я должна собаке показать, какое она должна совершить движение в данной ситуации на команду "ко мне" (переход в ФП из ОП). А показать можно кормом и поводком. Да?


Нет, мысль не в этом. Мысль в том, что ты должна учить собаку движению для принятия положения, и оно всегда должно быть приблизительно одинаковым.

----------


## Natusik

> Нет, мысль не в этом. Мысль в том, что ты должна учить собаку движению для принятия положения, и оно всегда должно быть приблизительно одинаковым.


А как может быть одинаковым движение на одну команду из разных положений? (например, просто "ко мне" с расстояния по прямой и "ко мне" из ОП. Это значит, что на эти движения я должна использовать разные команды раз движения разные?)

----------


## Tatjana

> А как может быть одинаковым движение на одну команду из разных положений? (например, просто "ко мне" с расстояния по прямой и "ко мне" из ОП. Это значит, что на эти движения я должна использовать разные команды раз движения разные?)


Нет, не разные. Само слово имеет меньшее значение, чем ситуация. Если бы собака воспринимала именно конечное положение, то откуда бывает столько ошибок? :Ap:  Собака для каждой ситуации учит определенные действия.
Мы же говорим одну команду рядом, а положений существует три: переход из ФП в ОП, движение рядом и поправление положения. 
Я хочу сказать, что например, переход из ФП в ОП надо учить движением, которое должно быть всегда одним и тем же. Тогда у собаки гораздо больше шансов выполнить команду корректно. Тоже самое с любой другой командой.

----------


## Natusik

> Нет, не разные. Само слово имеет меньшее значение, чем ситуация. Если бы собака воспринимала именно конечное положение, то откуда бывает столько ошибок? Собака для каждой ситуации учит определенные действия.
> Мы же говорим одну команду рядом, а положений существует три: переход из ФП в ОП, движение рядом и поправление положения. 
> Я хочу сказать, что например, переход из ФП в ОП надо учить движением, которое должно быть всегда одним и тем же. Тогда у собаки гораздо больше шансов выполнить команду корректно. Тоже самое с любой другой командой.


Кажись, теперь дошло, что ты имела в виду  :Ag:   :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

Появилась свободная минутка, хорошее настроение, и я опять докладываю видео с Прайдом. Это была третья подряд тренировка по счету. Я была очень довольна как Татьяной, так и Прайдом. У нас получались все задуманные упражнения.
Коррекция ОП: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImQTsjxcQYQ
А это уже совсем хорошо получилось: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEt30bYHX-g

----------


## Tatjana

Вот следующий шаг в обучении корректного движения рядом: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b402I6Stevw
А это укладка из ОП: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ZyGOA98Mg
У Тани уже была допущена ошибка, Прайд ложиться в два движения. Теперь это надо усердно убирать. :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> следующий шаг в обучении


Таня, а сколько упражнений ты работаешь с молодой собакой на одном занятии и каково занятие по продолжительности?  :Ah:

----------


## Natusik

А мне ещё интересно, есть ли какая-то последовательность в обучении навыкам? Ну, например, сначала "сидеть", потом ОП, потом хождение рядом, затем лежать из ОП и т.д. Спасибо!  :Ax:

----------


## негородецкий

Здравствуйте Татьяна! Меня зовут Антон.
После просмотра  видео о решении проблем корректности движения рядом Прайда возник вопрос - почему проводник дает команду после выполнения действия? Я всегда думал, что сначала подается команда, а потом выплняется действие... или это не так? Может это вообще не принципиально?

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте Татьяна! Меня зовут Антон.
> После просмотра  видео о решении проблем корректности движения рядом Прайда возник вопрос - почему проводник дает команду после выполнения действия? Я всегда думал, что сначала подается команда, а потом выплняется действие... или это не так? Может это вообще не принципиально?


Антон, мы уже отказались от такого метода. Есть куда более прогрессивное решение вопроса корректности. Да, сначала команда, потом действие - это верно. Проводник ошибся.

----------


## Александр

Здравствуйте Татьяна! А можно по подробнее о более прогрессивном методе коррекции? И если можно, какой-то ролик с этим методом. Спасибо.

----------


## негородецкий

Здравствуйте Татьяна! Опять вопрос во видеоролику с Прайдом, когда Вы добивались от него выполнения связки - ФП-ОП-ЛЕЖАТЬ.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7LSdyJ5a2g. В самом начале ролика проводник( перед тем, как поправить поводок ногой) после занятия собакой ОП сделала маленький шажок в бок, к собаке...
Может я зря загоняюсь со своей собакой, но я в такой ситуации наоборот, делаю шажок от собаки и требую ее поправиться в ОП...

----------


## Tatjana

> Может я зря загоняюсь со своей собакой, но я в такой ситуации наоборот, делаю шажок от собаки и требую ее поправиться в ОП...


Собака должна уметь поправляться в ОП без передвижения проводника. Это важно.  :Ab:  




> Здравствуйте Татьяна! А можно по подробнее о более прогрессивном методе коррекции? И если можно, какой-то ролик с этим методом. Спасибо.


Я постараюсь выложить.

----------


## негородецкий

> Нет, не разные. Само слово имеет меньшее значение, чем ситуация. Если бы собака воспринимала именно конечное положение, то откуда бывает столько ошибок? Собака для каждой ситуации учит определенные действия.
> Мы же говорим одну команду рядом, а положений существует три: переход из ФП в ОП, движение рядом и поправление положения. 
> Я хочу сказать, что например, переход из ФП в ОП надо учить движением, которое должно быть всегда одним и тем же. Тогда у собаки гораздо больше шансов выполнить команду корректно. Тоже самое с любой другой командой.


Можно уточнить? При смене темпа( ну,хотя бы, на начальном этапе) команда рядом должна даваться?

----------


## Tatjana

> Можно уточнить? При смене темпа( ну,хотя бы, на начальном этапе) команда рядом должна даваться?


При каждой смене темпа можно дать команду рядом, а иногда бывает и необходимо. Обычно все спортсмены на соревнованиях это используют.

----------


## негородецкий

Спасибо большое...
Сейчас нет такого колличества свободного времени, чтобы подготовиться к соревнованиям, да и собаки .....
В настоящий момент у меня 10 летний тервюрен, 9.5 летняя зонарница, 3 летняя шоу овчарка, вся надежда на 3 месячную "черненькую"!Сейчас начинаем с ней заниматься наведением, бешенный темперамент!!!  На аваторке я с мали, но этой фотографии лет 6, у собаки был врожденный порок сердца и сейчас ее нет...

----------


## Tatjana

Антон, что за происхождение у чёрненькой? Из какого Вы региона?

----------


## негородецкий

Я из Воронежа, а черненькая - Зильбер Вассерфаль Жегира - папа-мама нужно уточнять у жены....

----------


## негородецкий

Папа нашей собаки - Вогерланд Шайтан, мама - Биссер Вильд Еридна(от Улы). Щена привезли из Сыктывкара...
Вот видео с наших первых занятий. Вернее, мы уже пробовали "наводиться" у себя во дворе, а это был первый выезд на площадку.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idpRLgWoW8E
Я в старом дрессировочном комбинезоне - Бага любит прыгать и очень сильно царапается...

----------


## Tatjana

> Вернее, мы уже пробовали "наводиться" у себя во дворе, а это был первый выезд на площадку.


Молодцы! Выглядит не плохо. :Ad:  Но я бы не работала в очках.

----------


## негородецкий

Увидел очки на себе только на записи! Вообще стараюсь работать даже без бейсболки - у одной из собак были проблемы - привыкла видеть меня через козырек и однажды была очень удивлена его отсутствием...
Впредь буду внимательней. Спасибо!

----------


## негородецкий

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhMTCTyW2qo
Очередное занятие. Сегодня таааак отвекались!!! Жуть!

----------


## Tatjana

> Очередное занятие. Сегодня таааак отвекались!!! Жуть!


У меня вопрос: чему Вы учите щенка во время представленного упражнения?

----------


## негородецкий

Была попытка перенести занятие из двора на площадку...  Во дворе собака достаточно быстро начинает правильно занимать ОП и делает 5-7 корректных шагов рядом с 1 левым поворотом, на площадке все совсем не так... Я расстроился и начал чудить сам.. Попросил снять меня для разбора полетов.

----------


## Tatjana

> Попросил снять меня для разбора полетов.


Антон, хочу тебе немного подсказать: если твоё упражнение связано с наведением, то самое главное будет именно твоя работа рук. От щенка в наведении мало что зависит. Т.е куда и как движется твоя рука, туда и двигается щенок. В наведении важно, чтобы нос щенка не отрывался от руки (для этого нужна соответствующая пищевая мотивация), в руке только один кусочек корма, который надо давать только после посадки собаки. А вот насколько корректно сидит щенок зависит только от движения руки с кормом и больше не от чего. Если щенок сидит некорректно, то нет смысла его поправлять руками. Он всё-равно ничего в данном случае не понимает и ничему не учиться. :Ab:

----------


## негородецкий

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Staffik

Здравствуйте Татьяна. Подскажите ,как научить собаку выполнять упражнения( лежать.сидеть. стоять) с большой скоростью

----------


## Novichek

Татьяна, здравствуйте. Я давно почитываю этот форум, вижу что вы охотно и профессионально отвечаете... И я лично поддерживаю ваш подход к собакам и их дрессировке, хотя использовать его не было возможности... Я сама занималась дрессировкой собак давольно давно и на любительском уровне, так что это за большой опыт считать нельзя, но осталась тяга к этому... Дело в том, что сейчас я хочу вернуться в эту сферу, и обучаюсь на курсе тренеров по обидиенс. В принцыпе курс уже заканчивается и я сейчас должна здать последний (практический) тест, это как раз и подтолкнуло меня обратиться к вам за советом и может быть поддержкой. Я НЕ могу принять того подхода к собакам, который я изучаю, и очень сомневаюсь что смогу им потом пользоваться, но это была единственная возможность получить сертификат и начать работать... Я надеюсь что я смогу при работе с клиентами использовать мои старые навыки... Хотя они возможно устарели...  Не знаю, если вы сочтете эту тему интересной для вас, потому что это бытовой уровень, не соревновательный... Хочется много написать, но вначале подожду вашего ответа если вы согласны обсудить эту тему... Мне очень нужна помощь, что бы разобраться в этой ситуации...

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте Татьяна. Подскажите ,как научить собаку выполнять упражнения( лежать.сидеть. стоять) с большой скоростью


Сергей, извините, что так долго задержалась с ответом. Прежде хочу определиться: о какой собаке мы говорим, о той, что уже обучена или о той которую только начали готовить?

----------


## Staffik

Здравствуйте Татьяна. Речь идет об обученной собаке. Но у меня занимаются люди в спортивной группе. Если есть разные варианты обучения, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> Начала эти нюансы применять и добыча сразу вверх поползла. Теперь главное всё это опять не растерять.


А можно про нюансы? Мне тоже интересно  :Ab: 
Раньше у меня была пиявка, но я по дурости не поддержала, и теперь она активнее бегает за мячиком, чем борется. Бегать будет, пока лапы шевелятся, хотелось бы чтобы также боролась :)

----------


## lenO.k

[QUOTE=Tatjana;4097]Итак 3-я неделя февраля.
Прада.
Первое упражнение с обучением удержания предмета. Я в качестве помошника. После подробного инструктажа для Нелли нет замечаний, к собаке тоже. Всё пока получилось хорошо.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_private...MyxaRn-ACtNoug

При попытке открыть видео, Ютуб отвечает: "Это видео является частным и было просмотрено максимально допустимым количеством лиц (25). Если вы хотите просмотреть это видео, попросите его владельца открыть к нему общий доступ."  Так нельзя ли открыть к нему общий доступ???

----------


## Tatjana

*lenO.k*Мне не всё хочется показывать из-за коммерческих и политических соображений. Уж извините.  :Ah: 
Но на любой вопрос постараюсь ответить и всегда постараюсь помочь. :Ab:

----------


## kestrel

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!
Давно уже читаю Ваш форум, Вы очень здорово все объясняете, спасибо Вам огромное! 
Но вот и у меня появился вопрос по послушанию, ответ на который, к сожалению, сама найти не смогла... Возможно, Вы подскажете?

По Вашему мнению, с какого возраста можно требовать от щенка полной концентрации при выполнении команд хир и фус? Под полной концентрацией понимается отсутствие отвлечений даже на короткое время, собака не должна отворачивать голову вниз и в сторону от проводника.
И есть ли еще способы добиться от щенка полной концентрации, кроме прерывания занятия и убирания его в клетку в случае малейшего отвлечения?

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте! Спасибо за добрые слова!
Какой возраст щенка? Я бы не советовала требовать концентрацию у щенка. Это самообман. Щенок должен отвлекаться, он познает мир. Концентрация во время работы - это действие двух составляющих: социальное состояние и мотивационное. Прежде чем начинать дрессировать собаку, надо создать базу на чем Вы будете строить фундамент послушания. :Ab:  Это ваши взаимоотношения, аппетит щенка и желание играть. Начните с этого.

----------


## kestrel

Да, действительно.. какой можно ответ получить, не описав ситацию. Исправляю ошибку.  :Ag: 

Щенку 7 месяцев. Он довольно сильно мотивирован, в первую очередь на еду, но и мячики тоже любим. Контакт неплохой. Занимаемся с 3х месяцев. 

Команда фус у нас пока в варианте едим - смотрим - едим, или едим - смотрим/шагаем -едим. Вот в момент переключения от "едим" к "смотрим" бывает на секунду-две отворачивается голова.. Также бывает оглядывается в ФП при прохождении мимо людей. 
Наш инструктор считает, что это необходимо искоренять сейчас и вот именно таким образом:  отвернулись - в бокс до следующего занятия. Говорит, что нельзя приучать щенка заниматься в "нерабочем" состоянии. А я вот начала сомневаться, можно ли требовать от собаки в таком возрасте реальной концентрации. Тем более, что собака ест только на занятии, так что все время в итоге остается недокормленной. Это моя первая собака, своего опыта у меня нет, а спросить больше не у кого, поэтому спрашиваю на форуме.  :Ah: 

А с какого возраста вообще от собаки нужно требовать концентрацию? А то кто-то говорит, что 7 месяцев - это уже большая и должна все делать четко, а кто-то говорит, что еще щенок.. Я никуда не тороплюсь, но и упустить время не хочется  :Ab:

----------


## Григорчук Татьяна

простите меня ((( дико извеняюсь но можно совсем тупой вопрос? что такое наведение? ОП и ФП - у меня ризину 4 месяца хотелось бы заниматься по системе IPO нужны самые самые азы...пошлите туда где все можно прочитать и посмотреть))) буду очень признательна...В Красноярске, нет известных мне тренеров приподающих такую технику, восновном всех собак делают на механики...Хочется качественно другого общения со своим псом)

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте Татьяна!
У меня на ютубе свой канал, где очень много обучающих видео. 
Вот из последних: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn--iBF8Ubs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRuGuNeuzw0

Жду вопросов. :Ab:

----------


## Григорчук Татьяна

Татьяна спасибо) пошла все изучать и приминять и вопросы сразу появяться)

----------


## Messalina

Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Спосибо за ваш замечательный сайт. Нашла на нем много полезного для себя. У меня вопрос по этому видео.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGOmda5GIEU Вы время от времени сбрасываете собаке мяч без команды ДАЙ. Собака выплевывает  гантелю. хватает мяч.   Для чего это делается? Не будет ли потом собака  при подносе гантели выплевывать ее к ногам проводника?

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте Messalina!
Спасибо Вам за добрые слова о сайте!)
У Вас хороший вопрос по поводу выброса мяча. В этом году на семинаре Марко Коскенсало и Ханну Лилегрен предложили свои варианты обучения удержанию и подносу предмета. Теория мне очень понравилась, но оказалось, что на практике для нас не совсем осуществимая, т.к. наши собаки все уже ориентированы на обмен. По их методу собака никогда не имеет право отпустить предмет без команды + собаку максимально ориентнируют на сам предмет. Мысль безусловно оправдана.
Но вот что я заметила при выступлении Ханну в этом году на Мире WUSV: на долю секунды Конрад на этот раз замедлял отпуск предмета, и кажется, на всех апортировках. Для финна это может и не стоить большого штрафа, но для рядового спортсмена ошибка будет штрафоваться, а у тех собак, где зашкаливает инстинкт, да при недостаточном авторитете проводника, вообще может вылиться в сопротивление при отдаче.
Поэтому надо всегда искать баланс между возможностями проводника и качеством собаки.

В моём случае мяч выбрасывается для того, чтобы в ФП собака была максимально ориентирована на мяч и отвлеклась от предмета. Такие упражнения делаются не так часто. И вообще с удержанием предмета я много комбинирую. Всё зависит от собаки и времени обучения. Если есть время, то вожусь тщательнее. :Ab: 

Если на основных упражнениях собака допускает ошибку и выплёвывает гантель раньше команды, то ей надо ясно обьяснить, что это ошибка.

----------


## Messalina

Татьяна, спосибо, все ясно. Апортировку я делаю методом, описаным на Вашем сайте, с нуля. Очень довольна результатом. Собака быстро понимает, что от нее хотят, старается.Еще раз спосибо за помощь!

----------


## Messalina

[Здравствуйте, Татьяна! У меня возник вопрос о силе коррекции . На прошлой тренировке при хождении рядом собака на мгновение потеряла концентрацию и тренер скомандовал мне трепануть собаку за ухо :Ac:  Собака заорала, защелкала зубами. Упражнение продолжили с большей концентрацией, было видно , что собака стала очень внимательна, боится ошибится.Только вот мне ее состояние совсем не понравилось- стало более зажатым, уши назад заведены. После разрядки и короткой игры состояние не изменилось- повышеное внимание и старательность при прижатых ушах.  Это нормально или мы передавили собаку? Как быстро  она должна приходить в себя после коррекции? Обычно я собаке уши не кручу, поправляю ее рывком поводка или шлепком по затылку. После такого воздействия она не зажимается. Но тренер считает, что я сильно щажу собаку.А я боюсь передавить. Собака доберманша 2 года с очень высокой добычей.Готовимся к ИПО

----------


## Ирина А.

Здравствуйте! Примите и меня в свою школу. У меня НО кобель шоу 10 мес. Прочитала и посмотрела уже довольно много материала,очень интересно,очень доступно. У меня вот такие вопросы:
1. Научила собаку пробегать за мячом между ног,так он теперь при подходе 
   первым делом пытается просочиться именно там, или,если  
   сильно разгонится, не может вовремя затормозить и сшибает с ног.
   Что делать?
2. Поощрение собаки лакомством, брошенным на землю. А как потом, 
   чтобы   не подбирал? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Tatjana

*Messalina*
Вот только сейчас увидела это сообщение. Извините, что не ответила раньше.
Коррекция должна активизировать состояние собаки и всегда должна быть для неё ясной и компенсироваться наградой. 
То, что Вы дернули собаку за ухо - это не коррекция. Это давление. Может собака не имела верного состояния на тот момент. Давлением можно активизировать уровень социальной составляющей, но всегда удержать баланс между принуждением и мотивацией. Похоже, что в передавили собаку.

Следует различать коррекцию и давление.

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте! Примите и меня в свою школу. У меня НО кобель шоу 10 мес. Прочитала и посмотрела уже довольно много материала,очень интересно,очень доступно. У меня вот такие вопросы:
> 1. Научила собаку пробегать за мячом между ног,так он теперь при подходе 
>    первым делом пытается просочиться именно там, или,если  
>    сильно разгонится, не может вовремя затормозить и сшибает с ног.
>    Что делать?
> 2. Поощрение собаки лакомством, брошенным на землю. А как потом, 
>    чтобы   не подбирал? 
> Спасибо.


Здравствуйте, Ирина!

1. Подзыв к проводнику с корректной фронтальной позицией (ФП) учиться поэтапно. 

Например, один из вариантов: сначала надо научить собаку с близкого расстояния принимать ФП, потом научить быстро к Вам подбегать по прямой траектории (это то, что Вы сейчас делали). Потом надо научить собаку верно тормозить. Сначала можно держать мотивационный предмет двумя руками на уровне паха, ставя собаку в такие скоростные условия подхода, которые Вас бы устроили. Собака, видя предмет станет вовремя тормозить. Когда будет наработана мышечная память для торможения, предмет можно убрать и тормозить собаку при её подходе командой сидеть с шагом навстречу к собаке. 

Все варианты с пробросом, торможением и ФП рекомендую постоянно чередовать, чтобы собака не привыкала к нормативной конечной позиции Тогда собака  будет сохранять скорость, прямую траекторию и верное торможение. :Ab: 

2. А зачем Вы бросаете корм на землю? 
В любом случае пищевой раздражитель будет преобладать, если его не заместит другой. Т.е. собака не будет подбирать только при Вашем непосредственном контроле на тот момент.

----------


## Ирина А.

Спасибо! Начала применять! А главное,просмотрев материал, перестала помогать собаке принимать ФП отступая на шаг назад :Ay: . А вот с тормозами пока не могу справиться. Будем учиться дальше :0317: . А еще, на ролике обучения Виты, вы используете кликер - это я поняла,а голос используете? Или абсолютно все делается молча, что бы дать возможность собаке думать?

----------


## Tatjana

> Или абсолютно все делается молча, что бы дать возможность собаке думать?


В первую очередь, чтобы акцентировать действие кликера. Во-вторую, чтобы дать собаке самой проявлять активность. Но, как показала практика, а это в моём следующем уроке с Витой - не всё так хорошо, как казалось сначала. :Ab:

----------


## Ирина А.

Буду ждать продолжения

----------


## Messalina

[Спосибо, все понятно

----------


## Tatjana

Сюда буду ставить какие-то видео своих учеников. Если будут вопросы, то обязательно спрашивайте.

----------

